# Liverpool, UK - recommendations wanted



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm off to Liverpool tomorrow and would be glad of any recommendations of independent cafes near the city centre that are worth visiting.

I'll be checking twitter too whilst on the road so any updates can be tweeted to @getnoticed


----------

